# EPO's get a break



## OldCop

FROM the October 22, 2010 edition of the Worcester Telegram

Outdoors: Game wardens take on a law-breaking 5 percent

Many sportsmen - myself included - harbored childhood dreams of becoming a game warden. The mystique of helping wildlife, defeating villains and working in the great outdoors was powerfully alluring. With today's kids living largely indoor existences devoid of nature, limited by computers and video games, I'm not sure how much this once-enchanting profession still beckons.

I spent time recently with Environmental Police Lt. John Pajak (they're not called game wardens anymore) to see if perceptions matched realities today. He wore a duty belt that carried a .40-caliber Smith & Wesson M&P pistol, ammo, radio, knife, handcuffs, baton, OC spray and protective medical gloves. His vehicle was equipped with cruiser lights, radio, computer terminal, an integrated laptop with GPS and mapping capability, first-aid bag, throw-bag for water rescues, life preservers and a shotgun. Clearly, the demands of the profession have become far more complex and vastly underappreciated today.

Read the entire story here ... http://www.telegram.com/article/20101022/COLUMN10/10220462

Mark Blazis can be reached by e-mail at [email protected].










---------- Post added at 21:11 ---------- Previous post was at 21:05 ----------

Mark Blazis - academic; professional; educator; journalist, well-travelled wildlife researcher with international credentials vs Herald reporter Wedge - well, read his article and you decide........


----------



## HuskyH-2

Interesting article, this stuck out for me *"An EPO is nine times more likely to be assaulted with a weapon than a conventional officer."*


----------



## uspresident1

HuskyH-2 said:


> Interesting article, this stuck out for me *"An EPO is nine times more likely to be assaulted with a weapon than a conventional officer."*


Same here. EPO's certainly have a dangerous job dealing with hunters with guns and drunk idiots driving boats. I'm just curious to know where that figure comes from.


----------



## SPINMASS

I am suprised such a good article came out of the T&G.


----------



## Tuna

SPINMASS said:


> I am suprised such a good article came out of the T&G.


I'm surprised such a positive article came out of any newspaper considering most of the media outlets today are looking for dirt or anyway to put their spin on an incident or item.


----------



## OldCop

HuskyH-2 said:


> Interesting article, this stuck out for me *"An EPO is nine times more likely to be assaulted with a weapon than a conventional officer."*


Those stats come out of the DOJ which periodically issues a report entitled "Conservation Officers Killed and Assaulted". The summary of which basically states that "...officers involved in this type of work are approximately 9 times more likely to be feloniously assaulted (i.e. with a weapon) or killed than in any other type of law enforcement work EXCEPT for undercover narcotics investigation and S.W.A.T.-type assignments..."
I believe it is linked in with the UCR stats and pulled from that database.

During one of my trips through the F.B.I. firearms instructor academy, an Agent-Instructor went around the room with us, asking each of us to stand up and describe the type of agency we worked for and our duties - then politely telling us what our "chances" were. After I finished my speech, he announced to the whole room "You're F-ing screwed" and dropped the stats on us, explaining to everyone in the room that we "...work alone, in remote areas, with limited back-up available, sometimes at night, dealing with a population that is almost always armed, and like with everything else - 5% of them are criminals, and we don't know which ones until we engage..."

My 26 years of experience with the agency (out of 31 as a cop) pretty much supports this analysis.

We have very few issues with getting our officers to show up for firearms training or in maintaining their weapons.

---------- Post added at 08:04 ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 ----------

I went looking for the official report and came across this article. It's from Michigan but only the names and faces are changed. Also doesn't mention the more modern trend of having to deal with the filthy RSO's that are inhabiting (swarming) our state parks and pools, not to mention the gang members....

If any of you think all we've got in Mass are "Good Old Boys", here are a few for y'all:

Taunton: EPO SGT run down with ATV at Massasoit SP - shots fired when perp turned around to try and finish the job (SGT had tire tracks on him-disability retired)

North Shore: Female EPO run down by snowmobile - same conclusion as above but didn't pull the trigger.

Boston Harbor: Illegal clammer hits EPO with boat, drags him and female partner into harbor tries to drown them.

Easton Wildlife Management area: 2 hunters (no orange hats) approached by 2 EPO's. One EPO hears safety click off on hunters shotgun, draws down on him. Conclusion: SO-called hunter is outlaw biker, no FID, 10 warrants, mostly drugs, felonies, assaults, stretching from Cape to Berkshires. Dirtbag tells other EPO that if "SOB partner hadn't pulled revolver, he'd have shot both of them"

WIlliamsburg: EPO on deer jacking patrol assists locals with a chase. Perp, who is doped-up parole violator slams into EPO cruiser trying to kill officer who is in roadblock position behind it.

Northampton: 2 EP SGT's on boat patrol attempt to stop a boat for operating without lights at night. Boat operator makes 3 attempts at ramming EPO patrol boat. Is forced into a dock and then attempts to strangle one SGT, until peppered and restrained. At hospital, assaults officer(s) again. Doctors refuse treatment of perp, who has already put 2 local cops in hospital and out injured a year before. Cocaine and Jack Daniels seem to be the catalyst...

Northampton: 2 ironworkers attempt to murder a motorist for "cutting them off" before I-91 off ramp (Take out drivers window with cement block) EPO who is at traffic light observing this as it begins arrests both perps after a violent confrontation.

Cape Cod Bay: EPO on 1 man boat patrol pulls alongside to check 2 fishermen. They assault and try to strangle /drown him. He wins...

Berkshire County: 2 EPO's on jacking patrol stop a suspect vehicle. Perp decides to back up into them at about 30 mph while they are executing the stop. Then claims they ran into him (obviously evidence to the contrary....)

Spencer: EPO's stop group of ATV's in a restricted (posted) gravel pit, after they access area via RR tracks, also illegal. Lead ATV operator, when signalled to stop by fully-uniformed EPO, drops head and hits throttle. Stops abruptly upon noticing EPO's right hand suddenly drops to waistline and dark, metallic object with big, round hole appears. Perp later complains that EPO would have shot him if he hadn't stopped trying to run him down......

Sorry for the long diatribe, but there's hundreds more.

Here's the article:

Dave Richey: Death in the line of duty
BY DAVE RICHEY
Outdoors columnist

- 
They are called many names, and few are nice. Fish Cop. Park Pig. Game Warden. Woods Cop. The Man (or Woman) In Green. 
All refer to Michigan Department of Natural Resources' conservation officers. These men and women have the same powers of arrest as other law enforcement agencies, and they serve as the first line of defense against those who poach fish, fur or game. 
A fallacy exists about poachers. Some think these people are just "good ol' boys" out having fun at the state's expense. 
The life of a poacher is much more than that. 
Many have police records for crimes and some are vicious criminals, according to DNR files. The worst are those who poach for personal profit. They sell their ill-gotten fish and game and pocket millions of dollars a year, based on DNR statistics. Back in 1980, a DNR study listed the dollar amount at $21 million. 
"It is impossible to place a dollar figure on the value of poached fish, fur and game in this state," said Lt. Jane Gordon of the DNR Law Enforcement Division in Lansing. "For instance, a poached deer in 1980 had a replacement value of $100. That value is now $1,000. My guess is it would be substantially higher (now). We could only base an estimate on those cases that go to court, and where a restitution fee is paid."

Most poachers are 25-45 years of age, and some are capable of murder. Read more here ... http://record-eagle.com/daverichey/x75046932/Dave-Richey-Death-in-the-line-of-duty

Dave Richey also writes a daily Weblog and readers are invited to visit it and his other features at daverichey.com 
Copyright © 1999-2006 cnhi, inc.


----------



## SinePari

Not bashing the article by any means, but the timing of this article is suspect. It is well written and factually-based but there was also an article recently advocating the phasing out of the department.

http://www.masscops.com/f10/cop-out-environmental-police-87354/

So with this article, there is the eb and flow of legislative agendas every November. One Rep wants to rid the dept, another wants to keep it. The subsequent news stories are resultant from "winning their hearts and minds" via the media.


----------



## OldCop

SinePari said:


> Not bashing the article by any means, but the timing of this article is suspect. It is well written and factually-based but there was also an article recently advocating the phasing out of the department.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/f10/cop-out-environmental-police-87354/
> 
> So with this article, there is the eb and flow of legislative agendas every November. One Rep wants to rid the dept, another wants to keep it. The subsequent news stories are resultant from "winning their hearts and minds" via the media.


The T&G person was unimpressed with the Herald article, hence the positive response. He's an outdoor writer, therefore has a specific interest beyond pre-election propaganda. Reportedly, he initiated his request for the interview prior to the Herald story, in anticipation of the then-upcoming hunting season.

There does not appear to be any interest within the legislature in either direction. The MEP has not been on their agenda for a while, except for the usual fiscal requirements and some corrective legislation to amend screwed up statutory wording.


----------



## Tuna

SinePari said:


> Not bashing the article by any means, but the timing of this article is suspect. It is well written and factually-based but there was also an article recently advocating the phasing out of the department.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/f10/cop-out-environmental-police-87354/
> 
> So with this article, there is the eb and flow of legislative agendas every November. One Rep wants to rid the dept, another wants to keep it. The subsequent news stories are resultant from "winning their hearts and minds" via the media.


SineP reread the article, anything stated was conjecture other than numbers, and show me a dept that operates on that budget that small and still does the mission. Your right in regards to an election year and since we are the bastard stepchild of the state, of course "we are in play". The only person, (asshole weggie) who wants to "Phase us out" was nonother than the Head Yellow Sheet himself. Not trying to bang anyone here but if you read the article, forget the bias in the article, and look at what we do with our limited budget and lands we cover. I think we do OK with our mission. As for Weggie, He not even worthy to carry a cops jock strap


----------



## jettsixx

Spencer: EPO's stop group of ATV's in a restricted (posted) gravel pit, after they access area via RR tracks, also illegal. Lead ATV operator, when signalled to stop by fully-uniformed EPO, drops head and hits throttle. Stops abruptly upon noticing EPO's right hand suddenly drops to waistline and dark, metallic object with big, round hole appears. Perp later complains that EPO would have shot him if he hadn't stopped trying to run him down......

I thought this one was good. Its amazing the little twerp didnt realize that if he was going to run down the officer he might get shot. 

Tuna, you guys have a very dangerous and thankless job. It is ridiculous the amount of area you guys have to cover and that they keep cutting you. As has been stated 99% of the people you deal with are armed. I still think you should have direct radio communications with the police in whatever area you are in.


----------



## cc3915

jettsixx said:


> I still think you should have direct radio communications with the police in whatever area you are in.


Yeah at the very minimum. I can't believe how the state has totally shit on the EPO's and left out there to twist in the wind.


----------



## SinePari

cc3915 said:


> Yeah at the very minimum. I can't believe how the state has totally shit on the EPO's and left out there to twist in the wind.


The EOPSS seems to have determined that they can do more for less with DCR rangers than the DEP. Funny how the MSP advocates keeping jobs for the old MDC and RMV but a few lazy/mouthy ones within the dept shun the work away when called. DCR rangers as well as RMV "Inspectors" are all pushing to get more police powers because of the supposed lack of MSP coverage for those areas.

As I've said before, I'd back a merge with the EPOs as a separate troop, ala the Alaska State Troopers. Win-win because EPOs would get a better support system and perhaps better pay/bennies. It would be a huge win for the MSP as far as statewide fish and game enforcement with the full backing of the department.


----------



## cc3915

SinePari said:


> As I've said before, I'd back a merge with the EPOs as a separate troop


I've always supported the idea of a merger of the EPO's into the MSP and I agree that it wouldn't work very well if they just spread the existing EPO's into the existing barracks system. A desk and two wouldn't cut it. That job is such a specialty that they'd need their own troop to make it work. Could you imagine if CVES or K9 patrolled out of the barracks?


----------



## Hush

Don't forget the EPO in West Memphis Arkansas, who ended a standoff/shootout by ramming the suspect vehicle, and engaging through the windshield with his AR.


----------



## OldCop

Hush said:


> Don't forget the EPO in West Memphis Arkansas, who ended a standoff/shootout by ramming the suspect vehicle, and engaging through the windshield with his AR.


Lest we not forget about the Coldbrook New Hampshire incident. NH Fish and Game Officers played a major part in that one too, recieving and returning fire and closing with a heavily armed combatant (Carl Drega)

---------- Post added at 21:25 ---------- Previous post was at 21:15 ----------



SinePari said:


> The EOPSS seems to have determined that they can do more for less with DCR rangers than the DEP.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT CONFUSE THE MEP WITH HAVING ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE RANGERS:stomp::stomp::stomp: They are appointees and have very little law enforcement authority and responsibility, and do not come under the EPO's.
> 
> As I've said before, I'd back a merge with the EPOs as a separate troop, ala the Alaska State Troopers. Win-win because EPOs would get a better support system and perhaps better pay/bennies. It would be a huge win for the MSP as far as statewide fish and game enforcement with the full backing of the department.


:smug:There is some merit to this view. The original merger language called for this but, the political implications aside - how do you accept such a diverse mission and then train 2,400 Troopers to have yet another 5 chapters of law to enforce (130, 131, 90B, 21A and miscellaneous other sections in which EPO's are specifically named, from 140, to 266, 269, 270...) and provide the resources needed? Even the current specialty units get a lot of their cases and info from the Troops for follow-up, so everybody needs to have at least a rudimentary knowledge of the laws and regulations. Tough nut to crack, maybe Alaska does have it figured out?


----------



## EnforceOfficer

SinePari said:


> DCR rangers as well as RMV "Inspectors" are all pushing to get more police powers because of the supposed lack of MSP coverage for those areas.


What powers do DCR Rangers have (on top of any citizen arrest powers) ?



cc3915 said:


> Yeah at the very minimum. I can't believe how the state has totally shit on the EPO's and left out there to twist in the wind.


You'd think in a liberal tree-hugging state like Ma., EPOs would be looked at like the Messiah...


----------



## SinePari

OldCop said:


> There is some merit to this view. The original merger language called for this but, the political implications aside - how do you accept such a diverse mission and then train 2,400 Troopers to have yet another 5 chapters of law to enforce (130, 131, 90B, 21A and miscellaneous other sections in which EPO's are specifically named, from 140, to 266, 269, 270...) and provide the resources needed? Even the current specialty units get a lot of their cases and info from the Troops for follow-up, so everybody needs to have at least a rudimentary knowledge of the laws and regulations. Tough nut to crack, maybe Alaska does have it figured out?


Yes, Alaska does have it figured out that's why a separate troop would be in order. I referred the DCR as "eyes and ears on the cheap." The state house in Boston has DCR Rangers there because for whatever reason. Just like maritime laws that the MSP marine unit enforces, fish and game and environmental laws are vastly under-enforced. Additional training for certification as well as familiarizing and/or deputizing those assigned officers with federal authority is an enormous task.


----------



## Cyrix142

Wardens can confiscate a vehicles that are used in the commission of a wildlife crime?

Does that also include if stopping a hunter for poaching or some illegal wildlife crime and he used his truck to transport him to the location he wanted to commit the crime? 

Or does it have to be something more obvious such as the person who committed the crime was stopped and a subsequent search of the vehicle uncovered an illegally killed animal?


----------



## bok

[QUOTE SinePari

"The EOPSS seems to have determined that they can do more for less with DCR rangers than the DEP. (1) *Funny how the MSP advocates keeping jobs for the old MDC and RMV *but (2) *a few lazy/mouthy ones within the dept shun the work away when called.* (3) *DCR rangers as well as RMV "Inspectors" are all pushing to get more police powers* because of (4) _*the supposed lack of MSP coverage for those areas."*_

Sinepari,

Refering to your statement bolded and prefaced by (1) and (2). This is somewhat ambiguous, if you care to, could you expand please.

Currently, working in Boston I have constant contact with DCR rangers. Statement noted (3), this has never been raised to my colleagues nor I by rangers whom are in patrol capacity. What is your source of information (?), I will bring this up to them.

Referencing statement (4). As you are aware MSP patrol levels are extremely low, so patrol responsibilities have been triaged. This would suggest that normal property checks are not consistent as in the past when staffing levels allowed for same. However, DCR rangers are not supplementing patrol responsibilities in my specific patrol area. Where are DCR rangers performing patrol functions instead of troopers wherein this requires either special police powers or attending the SPA ?

In closing, referencing your last post as to DCR ranger presence on "The Hill" ( Statehouse ) - that rests on the sorid / unethical behavior of a number of high ranking current and former politicos. My comprehension is this was not limited to and involved a momentus lack of cooperation from the prior noted. MSP's consistant and fair enforcement of rules and regulations was strongly objected to by these entitled hacks. The message was "police the people not the politicians". An attempt to control law enforcement presence was enacted by utilizing DCR rangers in patrol capacity and removal of MSP. Of course, this did not work well for numerous reasons / factors and troopers resumed patrol of same. For now, there is a 2 agency presence there.


----------



## OldCop

Read Chapter 131, section 89 first, then section 87. Eye-opener regarding seizure, confiscation, etc.

The only problem with vehicles is the paperwork for the libel and having a judge allow it, particularly if a finance company owns the vehicle.

Some of these laws may seem archaic, but the legislature regularly re-affirms them as part of their "intent" and the courts generally uphold them- taking notice of the conditions EPO's operate under (alone, off-road, remote areas, etc.) SO long as we don't go off the reservation and start using fish and game laws to do drug cases or as an excuse to do warantless searches for non-related crimes, the laws are valid.

So yeah, to answer the question - we get an illegal deer in a truck, we can take it and keep it (deer and truck) Watch what happens this coming deer season when we start grabbing people using out-of-zone antlerless deer permits. Already training up for that one and getting a few DA's on board.

---------- Post added at 21:37 ---------- Previous post was at 21:30 ----------



Q5-TPR said:


> I'm also in favor of a merge with the EPO's. As BOATS knows, you guys are ALWAYS welcome in our house....


Back in the late 80's, my "office" was in the Middleboro barracks. I can not say enough good things about the relationship between agencies and individual officers back in those days.

I could never understand some of the adverse reactions from both sides regarding consolidation. I just never experienced that bad side of things, I guess.


----------



## jettsixx

Amazon.com: Halt!: I'm a Federal Game Warden: The amazing career of "the toughest game warden of them all" (9780679507796): Willie J Parker: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

On a somewhat related note this is a good read.


----------



## SinePari

bok said:


> Refering to your statement bolded and prefaced by (1) and (2). This is somewhat ambiguous, if you care to, could you expand please.


Ambiguous for a reason.


----------



## Big.G

mtc said:


> They can't get a permit in Plymouth county and then go hunting out in the Berkshires.
> 
> Sheesh !! And I'm afraid of guns!!


Pretty much, but more specifically it is zones, not counties.

Zones are clearly separated, typically by a major roadway, river, etc. and not by town/county lines.

http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/recreation/hunting/pdf/wmz_map.pdf


----------



## bok

Sinepari,

Since you choose not to expand on and qualify your statement as referenced by (1) or (2), I will chalk that up to an "opinion". 

You made statements referenced by (3) and (4) in post #21, your words are translated as fact(s). 
Can you supply answers and expand on your facts in support of your statements in (3) and (4) ?


----------



## Lost

bok said:


> Since you choose not to expand on and qualify your statement as referenced by (1) or (2), I will chalk that up to an "opinion".
> 
> You made statements referenced by (3) and (4) in post #21, your words are translated as fact(s).
> Can you supply answers and expand on your facts in support of your statements in (3) and (4) ?


I've seen words like this before, usually followed by a "D"

Are you teaching Cowboy's Liberalism class?


----------



## bok

Blahahaha . . . just trying to be fair and balanced in allowing for someone to back up their statements.


----------



## SinePari

bok said:


> Sinepari,
> 
> Since you choose not to expand on and qualify your statement as referenced by (1) or (2), I will chalk that up to an "opinion".
> 
> You made statements referenced by (3) and (4) in post #21, your words are translated as fact(s).
> Can you supply answers and expand on your facts in support of your statements in (3) and (4) ?


Jeezus H Christ. Just chalk it up as an opinion from SinePari, some fucking dickhead on masscops. My head hurts...


----------



## bok

Sinepari,

As I expected, you offer zero justification for your remarks. Your remarks were observed as somewhat disparaging toward my agency, perhaps you have an issue w/ MSP or an individual trooper - maybe not. An uninformed, ignorant opinion will bring some challenge, expect it ! No respect to bomb droppers... Back it up or STFU -


----------



## Boats

Bok, 
Not for nothing but I got the impression over the years and his 3,318 posts that you might be launching some friendly fire towards a fellow NB alumn. 

Boats


----------



## bok

Boats,

What is "NB alumn" ? Not familiar w/ this term...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

bok said:


> Sinepari,
> 
> As I expected, you offer zero justification for your remarks. Your remarks were observed as somewhat disparaging toward my agency, perhaps you have an issue w/ MSP or an individual trooper - maybe not. An uninformed, ignorant opinion will bring some challenge, expect it ! No respect to bomb droppers... Back it up or STFU -


I find this post especially funny.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Don't you two wear the same uniform?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

What's that town... *N*ew *B*raintree maybe? Somewhere in western mass... Has a very large school out there... People haven't graduated from there in a WHILE... Most recent *alumn*i were from their 79th class...


----------



## bok

Not familiar with Sinepari's 3000+ posts nor where or whom he works for. However, if we do work for the same agency - I recant the ignorant comment in relation to Post #13 and change it to idiotic.


----------



## Hush

Awesome


----------



## kwflatbed

bok said:


> Not familiar with Sinepari's 3000+ posts nor where or whom he works for. However, if we do work for the same agency - I recant the ignorant comment in relation to Post #13 and change it to idiotic.


Maybe you should do a little forum reading of SinePari's posts it
might enlighten you.


----------



## bok

Kwflatbed,

Someones prior posts, masscops title, rep power, awards, whatever etc... have nothing to do with my original questions about post #13. Perhaps you are bringing prior posts into the equation for establishing his integrity / reputation, while this is of note - it is not pertinant to me nor holds any relevance to my original topic.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## quality617

bok said:


> Kwflatbed,
> 
> Someones prior posts, masscops title, rep power, awards, whatever etc... have nothing to do with my original questions about post #13. Perhaps you are bringing prior posts into the equation for establishing his integrity / reputation, while this is of note - it is not pertinant to me nor holds any relevance to my original topic.


It certainly holds weight for the rest of us. Please don't shit on it.


----------



## SinePari

bok said:


> Sinepari,
> 
> As I expected, you offer zero justification for your remarks. Your remarks were observed as somewhat disparaging toward my agency, perhaps you have an issue w/ MSP or an individual trooper - maybe not. An uninformed, ignorant opinion will bring some challenge, expect it ! No respect to bomb droppers... Back it up or STFU -


Just figure that you don't know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING that goes on EVERYWHERE in the dept, and not EVERYTHING needs to posted verbatim on masscops.



bok said:


> Not familiar with Sinepari's 3000+ posts nor where or whom he works for. However, if we do work for the same agency - I recant the ignorant comment in relation to Post #13 and change it to idiotic.


Lighten up, Francis. If you get offended by some "idiotic" posts on the internet, please don't go out on patrol tonight...



bok said:


> Kwflatbed,
> 
> Someones prior posts, masscops title, rep power, awards, whatever etc... have nothing to do with my original questions about post #13. Perhaps you are bringing prior posts into the equation for establishing his integrity / reputation, while this is of note - it is not pertinant to me nor holds any relevance to my original topic.


Well if you did some digging, you would have tempered your salvo before getting your panties in a twist.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Back on the topic of Environmental Police...What do you guys think I about the NYS En Con Police ? Seems there is a fair number of them and they seem to have a lot of equipment at there disposal...


----------



## pahapoika

_*Back on the topic of Environmental Police...What do you guys think I about the NYS En Con Police ? Seems there is a fair number of them and they seem to have a lot of equipment at there disposal... *_

never heard of them. met a park ranger who's car at first glance looked like a NY State Trooper.

just a small rocker under the door decal gave it away. nice guy, traded patches.


----------



## Tuna

EnforceOfficer said:


> Back on the topic of Environmental Police...What do you guys think I about the NYS En Con Police ? Seems there is a fair number of them and they seem to have a lot of equipment at there disposal...


They were party animals when we were at FLETC. :beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum:


----------



## EnforceOfficer

pahapoika said:


> _*Back on the topic of Environmental Police...What do you guys think I about the NYS En Con Police ? Seems there is a fair number of them and they seem to have a lot of equipment at there disposal... *_
> 
> never heard of them. met a park ranger who's car at first glance looked like a NY State Trooper.
> 
> just a small rocker under the door decal gave it away. nice guy, traded patches.


Nah, not those guys...Those are State Park Rangers which are different than the NYS State Parks Police and the NYS State Environmental Conservation Police...

Here is a you tube video of the NYS EnCon Police [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIn7U2FYE_8"]YouTube - ENVIRONMENTAL POLICE[/nomedia]


----------



## bok

In concluding this little blip so as not to take away from the original spirit of this thread anymore. 
Choosing to obfuscate the original points that were raised toward your inaccurate post is just fine. Although I do not and would never claim to be aware of all specific departmental current information (as you intimated), I was aware of what you spoke of as applied to the area I patrol. Specific points were directed to your original post with no hostile argument exhibited. Conceding there may be some lost in translation on my part in comprehending your original post - I am confident in my argument. 

As is now your argument : intra-dept. topical information is not presentable on a public forum. Then why would you not take your own advice. It was not I, but you that presented the original posting. Past, present, and future gladly would I call out a co-worker and or superior when they presented questionable information. If this was a topic of dissemination insensitivity and or infactual info. on my part - a PM would have cleared it up. As stated previously, could care less about your prior Masscops history and or title, as I do not see the pertinence in it for this debate. Only interested in the posting substance of original note and the argument within. A tenant of department comradery does not include blind faith my pal. Not offended Sinepari - just bemused by it all... Be safe in your duties.


----------



## pahapoika

is somebody practicing for the bar exam ? :shades_smile:

yeah, enforce officer. make the trip to NYC about a dozen times a year and never seen these guys. 

so far they've left the tour buses alone. can't say that for the Conn. DOT though :tounge_smile:


----------



## 9319

Enforce is correct;

NYS has "Park Police" and "Environmental Police". The two are separate departments. (Source: 1/3RD NYS resident...1/3 MA, 1/3 NYS and currently 1/3 Afghanistan) 

I see more of the Park guys then the EPOs around Drum for some reason.


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> is somebody practicing for the bar exam ? :shades_smile:


You would think, wouldn't you? I'm guessing he's the former president of Harvard University, DEREK Bok. I could be wrong.


----------



## Big.G

EnforceOfficer said:


> Back on the topic of Environmental Police...What do you guys think I about the NYS En Con Police ? Seems there is a fair number of them and they seem to have a lot of equipment at there disposal...


You mean those guys that harass my hunting group about unloading quads "on state land" (done on the side of the road). The guys that left a note on my truck that said if I come by here again and your truck is parked here ("on state land") then it will be towed. Those guys? Yea, they can't get us on violations of hunting regs so they bust our balls about parking on the side of the road where it is state land....


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Javert said:


> I see more of the Park guys then the EPOs around Drum for some reason.


I just noticed you are in the north end of NYS...Just a totally off-topic question, do your serious traumas get airlifted to the level 1 trauma facility in Kingston, Ontario or somewhere else in the NYS ?

The reason I ask is that Kingston is closest mid-sized city to you guys...


----------



## DoD102

pROBABLY THE BEST job in the Commonwealth. I wish I had known more about animal biologuy when I took the test. A 52 didnt get me very far :tounge_smile:


----------



## 9319

EnforceOfficer said:


> I just noticed you are in the north end of NYS...Just a totally off-topic question, do your serious traumas get airlifted to the level 1 trauma facility in Kingston, Ontario or somewhere else in the NYS ?
> 
> The reason I ask is that Kingston is closest mid-sized city to you guys...


Sorry it took so longggggg...Syracuse, plus Albany is not "that" far south when you got a UH160 :smug:

How ever, I do love Kingstonnnnn!!!!!!!! :yellowcarded:


----------



## jettsixx

DoD102 said:


> pROBABLY THE BEST job in the Commonwealth. I wish I had known more about animal biologuy when I took the test. A 52 didnt get me very far :tounge_smile:


Dont worry DOD, a friend of mine scored a 95 plus he is a vet, he never got a call either. Tough job to get into.


----------



## Tuna

Big.G said:


> You mean those guys that harass my hunting group about unloading quads "on state land" (done on the side of the road). The guys that left a note on my truck that said if I come by here again and your truck is parked here ("on state land") then it will be towed. Those guys? Yea, they can't get us on violations of hunting regs so they bust our balls about parking on the side of the road where it is state land....


Where's all this happening?


----------



## LGriffin

Didn't Baker support consolidation?


----------



## pahapoika




----------



## LGriffin

Sorry to disturb. 
This was exhumed when I was messing around and accidentally ran "EPO consolidation" through the search engine.
Carry on


----------



## Tuna

Anyone hearing anything about a consolidation?


----------



## LGriffin

Tuna said:


> Anyone hearing anything about a consolidation?


What's that, Trooper?


----------

